# Whopper Plopper



## juggernot (Jul 22, 2016)

I have one in each size and they cast/perform nicely, very strong hooks. I think the large one might be good for reaching out to schooling fish.
https://www.river2seausa.com/topwater/481-whopper-plopper-130.html


----------



## BigTerp (Oct 5, 2016)

I picked up a 90 in the T1000 color last week. Fished it for the first time Sunday and an 18" smallmouth smashed it on about the 5th cast. I then proceeded to hook my boat seat 2 casts later and fouled up the rear hook. I have a new hook on the way and ordered a second 90 size in crystal minnow. I've never had much topwater success and the day I was using it the fishing sucked. At 18" and 2#13oz it ended up being my second biggest smallmouth ever. I've read so much about them i just had to pick one up. Only caught one fish on it but I'm a believer.


----------



## jeffh129 (Apr 1, 2017)

This thread is several months old , but I just needed to comment on this lure. The Whopper Plopper works great for my son and me here in WI. It's become my "go to " top water bait.


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2017)

Good to know! Its always one added to my list of lures to try.


----------

